# Appplications réveille



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour, y a t-il une application qui sert de réveille et ou on est pas obligé de la laisser tout le temps ouverte.


----------



## Pouasson (21 Septembre 2010)

Tu veux dire qui rallume l'iPhone pour sonner ?


----------



## sylvie82 (24 Novembre 2010)

même allumer la plus part plante pas mal  regarde les avis sur les application que tu souhaite mais la meilleur application reste celle de ton iphone c'est sur que les musique son pas top mais bon pour se réveiller pas besoin de musique a la une du top ...


----------

